
Ask HN: Java ecosystem, where to start? - nettus
My background is mostly on web development (using the .NET stack), I&#x27;ll looking to get into Java, but I don&#x27;t know exactly how to get started ... help?
======
blimey74
You could try Spring Boot [http://spring.io](http://spring.io)

------
apineda
[http://www.baeldung.com/](http://www.baeldung.com/)

